# i'm new to wearing glasses. in the kitchen.



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 29, 2016)

reading glasses. 

i need them to chop and stuff. that moment when you peek into a pot and steam up the lenses.. 
adds to the annoyance of having to wear glasses. you seasoned glasses wearers..you just instinctively duck?


----------



## chinacats (Dec 29, 2016)

Been wearing them for quite a few years and when I open a steamy oven, dishwasher, hot pot, etc it still gets me every time.


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 29, 2016)

you'll figure it out. I wore them for years in the kitchen. look for progressives and small sized lenses in the frames so the vapor can escape quicker so the glasses clear faster.

I wear RayBan Wayfarer frames because I had them. Cheap glass frames are thae way to go. you'll drop them, they will get scratched, etc. no need to spend stupid money on glasses for work.

Pesky


----------



## Artichoke (Dec 30, 2016)

chinacats said:


> Been wearing them for quite a few years and when I open a steamy oven, dishwasher, hot pot, etc it still gets me every time.



^^^ This, especially the oven.


----------



## cheflivengood (Dec 30, 2016)

Must become one with nature. I take a deep squat and dodge the steam when opening a combi or cvap, push it away if I need to peak into a pot. But if you have to spend time in the cooler and they get too cold...they are coming off when you walk out. That and grease vapor is the worst.


----------



## Elfen23 (Dec 30, 2016)

Glasses fogging up are the story of my life. There's no good trick, except like anything else, repeated exposure/experience will teach you what works best for you to avoid it as best you can. Nothing will keep them from fogging coming out of the walk-in, and I just "learned" to turn my head to avoid direct steam from the ovens, pots, and steam table. I still get blasted occasionally, but not as often :dontknow:

I will say, as someone who used to sell glasses and who's worn them for over a decade...resist the impulse to snatch them off your face and wipe the fog off. That will scratch your lenses faster than anything, and eventually leave them permanently cloudy.


----------



## JaVa (Dec 30, 2016)

Five words for you: contact lenses 
...plus three words?


----------



## DaveInMesa (Dec 30, 2016)

chinacats said:


> Been wearing them for quite a few years and when I open a steamy oven, dishwasher, hot pot, etc it still gets me every time.



+1


----------



## ecchef (Jan 1, 2017)

JaVa said:


> Five words for you: contact lenses
> ...plus three words?



This. Glasses suck in the kitchen.
Plus, you can chop 40# of onions and never shed a tear.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 1, 2017)

these are reading glasses..i am still damn near bionic in seeing far.

no contacts.


----------



## mille162 (Jan 4, 2017)

I only wear them while reading the computer screen so I can't comment specifically on wearing in the kitchen, but two options to consider

Anti-fog coating with your prescription lens
http://www.rx-safety.com/prescription-specialty-glasses/fog-free-lenses/fog-free-lenses.html

In SCUBA most people usually spit and smear then rinse the mask to keep it from fogging. At a diving job years ago, one of the older dive masters introduced me to this product. I put it on my glass once every 20 dives or so, never any fogging issues, might be worth a try:
http://www.diversdirect.com/scuba-d...cpc_shopping&gclid=COXsoJ-TqdECFcxKDQodCGMB0w

not a practical solution, but if you spend alot of time infront of the steamer, here's "over-doing-it"...from my snowboarding days, they had goggles with a build in fan blowing across the glass. Looks like there's an add-on bar you could put across the top of your glasses:
http://www.motosport.com/product?ps...HAB-FEGF-001&gclid=CIDev-STqdECFcWFswodk1UC4Q

goggles: http://www.backcountry.com/smith-ph...gclid=CK7Pwo6UqdECFYtKDQodc_YAug&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## DDPslice (Jan 8, 2017)

boomchakabowwow said:


> reading glasses.
> 
> i need them to chop and stuff. that moment when you peek into a pot and steam up the lenses..
> adds to the annoyance of having to wear glasses. you seasoned glasses wearers..you just instinctively duck?



I thought people wore glasses for the cliche of steam fogging your glasses so you can turn around and undo your hair like in a Herbal Essence commercial.


----------

